# The moon (Yes, like you've never seen that before...)



## Judobreaker (Jul 26, 2012)

I know it's been done a million times but I still had to try it sometime...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice! Good detail, and exposure!


----------



## Judobreaker (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks.
It's a lot easier now that I have that Sigma lens... xD


----------



## damionhill1981 (Aug 1, 2012)

Awesome detail! I really wish I could get even close to that.
This is one I took with my GE 500x a few nights ago. Any pointers on what I could do to Improve the detail?? or am I pushing this little camera for all its worth?


----------



## grimidol (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks nice and sharpalmost full tonight in the uk ?
i  use a bridge camera and can only get as good as this but still pleaseed with results as i have not picked a camera up in 20 years till last week when i got a nikon p510.


----------



## Judobreaker (Aug 2, 2012)

damionhill1981 said:


> Awesome detail! I really wish I could get even close to that.
> This is one I took with my GE 500x a few nights ago. Any pointers on what I could do to Improve the detail?? or am I pushing this little camera for all its worth?
> View attachment 15505



I'm not entirely sure as I've never really tried this with a camera like that.
It looks like you're pushing it a bit, but I might be wrong.

With a camera like that I'd try it by using my widest possible aperture to get as much light in as possible.
Seeing as you're using a smaller sensor DoF isn't something you'll have to worry about quickly here.

First set up your camera (on a tripod of course).
Get it to the highest zoom (Optical only! Don't use any in-camera digital zoom, you can always digitally crop/zoom on your computer with better results.)
Open up your aperture to the max (in your case at maximum zoom that's f/5.2 I think).
Set your ISO to the lowest you have.
Now do a few test shots to get the exposure right.
If you need a too long shutter speed the moon will move during that time which will make your photo less sharp because of motion blur. When this is the case start increasing your ISO to lower the shutter speed.
I've read somewhere that to keep the moon from moving in your photo you need a shutter speed of 1/15 or faster so that's what you should aim for.

Try that and see if the results improve. We have a camera not unlike yours somewhere, I'll see if I can try and get something from that to see how that works. ^^

-EDIT-
Also, you could try and set a timer of a few seconds before the shot is taken.
That way any shake you create by pressing the shutter button will disappear which will make sure you're not creating any motion blur yourself.
I shot this one using my remote control because of that same reason.




grimidol said:


> Looks nice and sharpalmost full tonight in the uk ?
> i  use a bridge camera and can only get as good as this but still pleaseed with results as i have not picked a camera up in 20 years till last week when i got a nikon p510.



That's still a pretty good shot, bridge camera or not.
I haven't got the chance to shoot a full moon yet, I wanted to try the super-moon not too long ago but of course it had to be completely clouded that day... -.-


----------



## damionhill1981 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks so much for the advice. I can use all I can get lol.
Set everything up and tried what you said. And I really think it made a difference. kinda hard to tell tonight because of the full moon with no cross light. but I expect to see a big difference later in the week.
pictures are of tonight and yesterday


----------



## Judobreaker (Aug 2, 2012)

That's starting to look pretty decent already, especially that last one.
Keep it up.


----------



## grimidol (Aug 2, 2012)

Full moon tonight i think so more chance looking good


----------



## Judobreaker (Aug 2, 2012)

We're almost at the new moon here so I'm going to have to wait a bit more.


----------



## grimidol (Aug 4, 2012)

We have ours last night well i think we did lol


----------



## THEK1DD (Aug 4, 2012)

This was my first go I only had about 2 min to take as it went cloudy..


----------



## Judobreaker (Aug 5, 2012)

grimidol said:


> We have ours last night well i think we did lol




That's a very nice shot. 
It's not the completely full moon btw, it's still slightly shaded on the right side.




THEK1DD said:


> This was my first go I only had about 2 min to take as it went cloudy..



I don't think your image works...


----------

